# Nate Robinson: If the Cavaliers lose, LeBron James will be a Knick



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Nate Robinson was sending out Twitter messages during Wednesday's game between Cleveland and Orlando. He sent out the following message after the game.
> 
> _'magic win.. its going to be a good series, if the cavs bench dnt help the king they are going to be out and lebron will be a new york knick'_


Link

It would be nice if our current star player didn't have to type like an illiterate moron. Also, I don't see why it matters to him. He's not likely to be here.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

at the end of the day despite the fact that Lee and robinson are about the same level of player, Lee will command more money based on perception and complexion. Robinson to me has a good chance of returning ,at least as good as Lee unless they can find a way to get rid of jeffries and/or curry.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Cavs should have been down 0-3 if it wasn't for Lebron James's clutch last second shot in game 2.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yes, which is why hopefully the Magic can pull this off. Let's face it, neither Atlanta nor Detroit were quality playoff teams and the Cavaliers were able to coast. The Cavaliers have the third highest salary in the N.B.A. and other than LeBron James and Zydrunas Ilgauskas, none of their players are really all that great Mo Williams included. With Ilgauskas being 33 almost 34 and no other real support, if they don't advance, I don't see James re-signing.

As for Robinson versus Lee, I actually am probably in the minority here who thinks that Robinson is better. As stated, he'll also likely get considerably less than Lee and if he commands anything less than the mid-level excemption I would hope he'd be retained.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

but isn't wally and ben coming off the books in the next few years? doesnt that free up enormous money


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Cavs should have been down 0-3 if it wasn't for Lebron James's clutch last second shot in game 2.


the cavs should be ahead 2-1 if it wasn't for delonte west missing a wide open last second 3 in game 1.

see how easy that is?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> but isn't wally and ben coming off the books in the next few years? doesnt that free up enormous money


Yes, Ben Wallace and Wally Sczcerbiak come off of the books, but so do Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Anderson Varejao, and Sasha Pavlovic, which makes their salary about 36 million. The cap given the economic climate stands to be at 54 million. Even if you retain each one of those at 4 million each, that puts them six million under the salary cap.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> the cavs should be ahead 2-1 if it wasn't for delonte west missing a wide open last second 3 in game 1.
> 
> see how easy that is?


Who gives a rats ***, they still down, see how easy _that _is?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Who gives a rats ***, they still down, see how easy _that _is?


yeah, i do. that's the whole point. it doesn't matter that they could easily be down 3-0(or that they could easily be up 2-1) because they aren't. but if you're going to comment on it one way, comment the other way as well.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> yeah, i do. that's the whole point. it doesn't matter that they could easily be down 3-0(or that they could easily be up 2-1) because they aren't. but if you're going to comment on it one way, comment the other way as well.


Now you dictating what type of posts should be created?  Please....go somewhere with that crap. Lebron is one game away from elimination......boo-ya! :cabbagepatch:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Now you dictating what type of posts should be created?  Please....go somewhere with that crap. Lebron is one game away from elimination......boo-ya! :cabbagepatch:


you made a stupid post. i pointed out why it was stupid. if you want to continue making stupid posts, i certainly won't be stopping you.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> you made a stupid post. i pointed out why it was stupid. if you want to continue making stupid posts, i certainly won't be stopping you.


Look at you pot called the kettle black, always want to debate just for the sake of debating, your ignorant posts gets old every single day. Give it a rest.....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Look at you pot called the kettle black, always want to debate just for the sake of debating, your ignorant posts gets old every single day. Give it a rest.....


there's nothing to debate here kitty.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Now all that's left is to hope that Robinson is right...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

remember when larry brown first took over and he basically said during practice, that he had a player who asked him "coach, where's the shot clock at?" 

i always thought that guy was nate robinson.....he's a circus act....remember that embarassing play vs philly at the garden where the knicks were getting blown out? the 76er bench was just laughing at him.

if lebron's coming here, nate wont be around......no point in coming to ny unless the supporting cast is better than what he has now.


----------

